# Best 2.1 speakers!!



## mprabu85 (Jun 15, 2015)

I know many would have asked this, i am confused reading all the reviews and stuffs. Need a straight answers from ppl who have used it.

Best 2.1 speakers in India?

I am not more into BASS, i am looking for clarity of the sound and i need it to be clear and effective.
My budget is less than 10k.

I looked for F & D , its a good one but for BASS lovers if i am not wrong.
I havent experienced Logitech, Harman Kardan and Audioengine A2.. Any other suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## mprabu85 (Jun 18, 2015)

more than 100 views and not even a single reply. what kinda forum is this??


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2015)

mprabu85 said:


> more than 100 views and not even a single reply. what kinda forum is this??



I got Logitech 2.1 THX certified. It's for movies and games. Listen to music too.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 19, 2015)

mprabu85 said:


> Best 2.1 speakers in India?
> 
> My budget is less than 10k.



Logitech Z623 Stereo Speakers -10700.


Link:Buy Logitech Z623 Stereo Speaker Online from Flipkart.com


----------



## Faun (Jun 19, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Logitech Z623 Stereo Speakers -10700.
> 
> 
> Link:Buy Logitech Z623 Stereo Speaker Online from Flipkart.com



Yes. It was for 9.5k back then. Watching Godzilla was awesome due to monster subwoofer.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 19, 2015)

If bass is not a priority, you can go for Bose Companion 2 2.0 speakers for around 8k. I have them and they are excellent for normal desktop usage.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 19, 2015)

mprabu85 said:


> more than 100 views and not even a single reply. what kinda forum is this??



I might be wrong, but the forum isnt active as it used to be and getting answers is a privilege not a right.


----------



## Saruav (Jun 20, 2015)

I think Beatsaudio is best speaker for you.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jun 21, 2015)

sorry to hack your thread but i am in the same boat. Need a decent 2.1 system. 
I was zeroed to Swan M10 but i couldn't find it anywhere. I contacted Hifinage.com and they 
said it will be available after 2-3 months  . They have Swan M50 but costing out of budget.

Guys please suggest alternatives or where i can get Swan M10 ?


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 21, 2015)

Faun said:


> I got Logitech 2.1 THX certified. It's for movies and games. Listen to music too.


Had it in list..but settled for something cheaper.
Z623 sounds like a baws!


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Had it in list..but settled for something cheaper.
> Z623 sounds like a baws!


Can u tell are they loud enough for 20*18 living room? I will connect them to 50 inch TV. My pc will also be connected to tv.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 25, 2015)

Its more than enough.. they are quite loud and bassy.. 
Note - having an external sound card is preferred when using THX certified logitech speakers..


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 25, 2015)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Its more than enough.. they are quite loud and bassy..
> Note - having an external sound card is preferred when using THX certified logitech speakers..


I already bought that. Sound is not good because of tata sky. Is there any way to connect sound card to TV. I know that requires drivers to function, so only for pc. Is there any alternative solution to improve sound.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 25, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> I already bought that. Sound is not good because of tata sky. Is there any way to connect sound card to TV. I know that requires drivers to function, so only for pc. Is there any alternative solution to improve sound.



Yes the output may drop when used with Tata sky, may be due to low amp power.. 
I am not sure but a secondary amp can amplify the signals to the required level.


----------

